# Keeping outboard "weedless"??



## Brett

http://pages.prodigy.net/lee_self/

http://www.yamaha-motor.com/outboard/accessories/acscitemdetail/5/243/1109/8471/all/1/7869/0/detail.aspx


----------



## TomFL

Well I just learned something today. 

Thanks Brett!

-T


----------



## topnative2

is it strong enough for oyster bars?


----------



## rashouri87

thats pretty sick, that would bring my total cost to STILL less than a mud motor!! I wonder how much it would make my rig sag at idle?? Shouldnt it bring the stern up on plane??


----------



## firecat1981

I don't get it, the solution is a jack plate? you would think more people would know about this. 

As far as the weedless prop goes, my trolling motor has one and gets stopped up all the time.


----------



## Brett

I don't think it's the jackplate so much, as it is the skeg setting
forward of the prop and lower unit. That skeg setting in front of
the lower unit splits the vegetation or pushes it down, leaving
space for the prop to get some bite and water to reach the intake.
The skeg doesn't make an outboard a mudmotor, just an alternative.
I always preferred something like an aircooled Lycoming
in a cage with a fan to get me through the heavy vegetation.

                                              [smiley=happy.gif]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CXucLF74uo8[/media]


----------



## B.Lee

In the video on the website, did you see the amount of mud he was churning though when he looked back? That's not good...

It's a neat idea, but I certainly wouldn't by a used outboard from that fella. Serious abuse going on there!

Buy a mud motor or an airboat if you have to run through that much vegetation!


----------



## rashouri87

i think the best option overall is to keep my eyes peeled for a MM and a buyer for my 6 hp suzuki, preferably around the same time so I'm not motor-less!


----------

